# Funny Fakes



## Polednice

I was thinking pictures because I find this rather rib-tickling, but if you can think of any funny classical music fakes, do share!


----------



## kv466

Never thought of it as a fake but I've always loved it...dude's in a jog _and_ playing one of those sllly keyboards!


----------



## pjang23

There's..


and who could forget...





:lol:


----------



## Rasa

How is he playing that with just one arm?


----------



## Sid James

Don't know if this is entirely relevant, but it is a bit entertaining - Danny Kaye Show - Beethoven (and Napoleon!)...


----------



## An Die Freude




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I literally laughed out loud the first time I saw this on the internet, so I took it to be my Profile picture (the one other than the avatar), so I didn't actually create this just to let you all know. It's Glazunov if you don't recognize:










Rock on!


----------



## Weston

I once heard about some Haydn manuscripts discovered in someone's attic, written in ball point pen.


----------



## graaf




----------



## KenOC

"A deaf composer known as Japan's Beethoven has confessed to hiring someone to write his most famous works, to the embarrassment of broadcasters and the chagrin of a figure skater due to dance to his music at the Winter Olympics."

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/05/japan-beethoven-mamoru-samagochi-composer-deaf


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> "A deaf composer known as Japan's Beethoven has confessed to hiring someone to write his most famous works, to the embarrassment of broadcasters and the chagrin of a figure skater due to dance to his music at the Winter Olympics."
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/05/japan-beethoven-mamoru-samagochi-composer-deaf


I see the makings of a Python Skit.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## kangxi

Weston said:


> I once heard about some Haydn manuscripts discovered in someone's attic, written in ball point pen.


Ah. Now would these manuscripts be the missing 6 keyboard sonatas which Paul Badura-Skoda was persuaded to play & record? I bought the CD when there was still a bit of doubt about them. Now they're known to be fake I haven't bothered. They seemed to be reasonably Haydnesque if my memory serves. But I think the ball-point info must have crept into the story in between then & now.


----------



## brianvds

kangxi said:


> Ah. Now would these manuscripts be the missing 6 keyboard sonatas which Paul Badura-Skoda was persuaded to play & record? I bought the CD when there was still a bit of doubt about them. Now they're known to be fake I haven't bothered. They seemed to be reasonably Haydnesque if my memory serves. But I think the ball-point info must have crept into the story in between then & now.


Well, if they're good music, who cares whether they are really by Haydn? Anyway, I could make a ballpoint copy of a Beethoven sonata; that doesn't mean the music isn't by Beethoven. Perhaps the ballpoint Haydn sonatas are copies of originals?

Some years ago, there was this lady who claimed to be in contact with the ghosts of various composers, and took dictation from them, so she came up with all manner of new works by Beethoven, Chopin etc. Now _those_ I really am just slightly skeptical about... ;-)


----------



## mikey

.....................................................


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## hpowders

Polednice said:


> I was thinking pictures because I find this rather rib-tickling, but if you can think of any funny classical music fakes, do share!


Yeah. That's funny! I just did some research and it seems that Brahms had no wi-fi hot spot.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

(20 chars) .................


----------



## Cosmos

These two are my favorites


----------



## hpowders

Looks like Bach be bald. That's the worst rug I've ever seen!


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## brianvds

hpowders said:


> Yeah. That's funny! I just did some research and it seems that Brahms had no wi-fi hot spot.


Well, at least he could still write down his works, using Sibelius software. And a Dvorak keyboard. 

I confess: I have posted this fake before, in another thread. Justin van Bieberhoven working on his Missa Adolescensis:


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## EdwardBast

The Siciliene linked to below, allegedly by Maria Teresa von Paradis (active in the time of Mozart), is fraudulent. It was being taught as authentic at at least one highly reputable conservatory in the U.S., the poor music history students instructed to pay attention to the chains of ninth chords (resolving as suspensions in a circle of fifths progression) which were so innovative and forward looking. The reason the harmony sounds like it was influenced by Rachmaninoff is because the piece was actually concocted by a 20thc touring violinist name Mikhail Dushkin.






Of course, this might only be funny to musicologists . . . ;-)


----------



## Perotin

Laibach: Kunst der Fuge


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Woodduck

EdwardBast said:


> The Siciliene linked to below, allegedly by Maria Teresa von Paradis (active in the time of Mozart), is fraudulent. It was being taught as authentic at at least one highly reputable conservatory in the U.S., the poor music history students instructed to pay attention to the chains of ninth chords (resolving as suspensions in a circle of fifths progression) which were so innovative and forward looking. The reason the harmony sounds like it was influenced by Rachmaninoff is because the piece was actually concocted by a 20thc touring violinist name Mikhail Dushkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this might only be funny to musicologists . . . ;-)


Hilarious! Not the music, which is quite lovely, but the gullibility. This is about as convincing as the Van Meegeren "Vermeers."

Oh the power of suggestion.


----------



## Rhythm

*^^ "Oh the power of suggestion."*


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Blancrocher

I could look at graffiti art all day if I'm not careful!


----------



## aimee




----------



## Perotin

aimee said:


>


I see this kitty as both, but more as John Lennon than Harry Potter, so how old am I?


----------



## aimee

Perotin said:


> I see this kitty as both, but *more as John Lennon* than Harry Potter, so how old am I?


Thanks for the hint, you'd be 40 and a day old


----------



## Perotin

Yes, given my hints that would be the most logical answer. Well, in reality I'm in my mid-thirties. It's just that I used to listen to the Beatles in my eralier years and, on the other hand, I didn't see much of the Harry Potter movies. :lol:


----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee

*Swan Lake*


----------



## Blake

…………………………….


----------



## aimee

*Don't get caught on the downbeat…*

at the parking entrance of the Estonian State Opera


----------



## Rhythm

Okay. THAT ^^ was funny! :lol:


----------



## aimee

Rhythm said:


> Okay. THAT ^^ was funny! :lol:


It's a very interesting idea


----------



## Rhythm

*It's not iTunes. It's...*


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

aimee said:


>


Well, I must be over 100 because I see Shostakovich.  :devil:


----------



## KenOC

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, I must be over 100 because I see Shostakovich.  :devil:


Kind of, but not enough angst.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Blancrocher

Is that The Restaurant at the End of the Universe, Rhythm?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Restaurant_at_the_End_of_the_Universe


----------



## Rhythm

^ Nice try, Blancrocher :lol: 
Wait. Is there one, I mean, at the end of the universe?

Anyway, I've just made reservations for four at the Nighthawks, which is located a little closer in than the end of the universe. Now days, the diner is near the corner of Orion and Waits constellations. The chairs will be going fast, so RSVP soon.

Here's what you'll be looking for, and it's BYOM, Bring Your Own Music!










:lol:


----------



## aimee

Okay, after dinner, please hitchhike to the Moon to join the news briefing there...










at the same time, they also have an art display event...










:lol:

** Side note: the imagination goes a little further than the thread starter's idea.


----------



## Rhythm

If you attend that art display ^ event, Beware :lol:


----------



## aimee

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Donata

We really need more classical music themed video games.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

aimee said:


>


Good old Soviet technology, it never disappoints.


----------



## Rhythm

Is nothing impossible?


----------



## aimee

well, something is impossible


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm

I don't know which is tackier: that ^ mounted sconce thing or the real mounted moose thing.


----------



## aimee

Would colorful fingernails make pianists dizzy?


----------



## Rhythm

That's ^ gorgeous! I guess "dizzy" is in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee

well, let's have a beer after the performance


----------



## aimee

...or tea


----------



## senza sordino

Rhythm said:


>


All they can possibly hope to perform without an atmosphere is John Cage's 4:33. :lol:


----------



## aimee

McDonald's is just ...a block away


----------



## aimee

Oh! Here it is! It's easy to find one.










Tada! I've got meal!


----------



## Rhythm

Here's who sings for you during your dining


----------



## Rhythm

Bet you can't just pop one


----------



## aimee

Rhythm said:


> Here's who sings for you during your dining


After singing, he offers to play his theme song,
too bad, he couldn't have his gloves on


----------



## aimee

Rhythm said:


> Bet you can't just pop one


^^ popping one seems hard to do but poking the right one could make the whole thing collapsed (I think)


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee

*caught on camera!*

What was LVB doing?
1. playing peekaboo; 2. eavesdropping; 3. visiting a friend without an advance notice


----------



## Rhythm

I'll take door number one, please


----------



## Rhythm

A yummy bassoon


----------



## DiesIraeCX

brianvds said:


> Well, at least he could still write down his works, using Sibelius software. And a Dvorak keyboard.
> 
> I confess: I have posted this fake before, in another thread. Justin van Bieberhoven working on his Missa Adolescensis:


Oh my! I want to laugh and cry, simultaneously. :lol: 

Justin van Bieberhoven working on his Missa Adolescensis, hahaha!


----------



## Rhythm

Blue Cat Sax


----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## Rhythm

A little magic always helps


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## science

aimee said:


>


That is a fine metaphor for the fact that so many people's effort has gone into the creation of the works of music that we enjoy. Not only the composer and the performer - the people who invented the piano, the people who built that particular piano, the people who do the logistical work to make the performance happen....

I find this a fascinating aspect of life. If you look around - I happened to glance at a chair in my living room just now so I'll use that. It has wooden legs carved no doubt by some machine somewhere.... Someone cut down that tree, someone treated the wood, someone designed the pattern, someone designed the machine, someone operated that machine, someone figured out the chemistry of the varnish, someone purchased the varnish from another company, someone applied the varnish or designed machine that applied the varnish, someone attached the legs to the chair with some kind of fasteners that were made by a team of people in some other factory, someone provided capital for the chair factory, someone provided capital for the fastener factory, someone fixed the air conditioner so that the factory wasn't shut down by the government, someone arranged to have the chair shipped to the store where I bought it, someone loaded it onto the truck, someone paid the guy who loaded it onto the truck, someone washed the windows of that store.... Just be happy I didn't decide to mention the upholstery, the stuffing of the cushions....

It is just amazing what a labor intensive, efficiently organized world we live in. I'm so grateful to capitalism! And the government that regulates it so that it hasn't (yet) just crushed _all_ of us for the plutocrats' exclusive benefit!

Because that is what makes it possible for us to listen, should we so choose, to a recording of Kathryn Stott playing Fauré.


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee

^^ a yummy ham sandwich 
but it looks a bit odd, the curved edge is usually on right and the hinge is on left, isn't it?


----------



## Rhythm

aimee, that's why I put this thing ^ up.










To see what you would say about it :lol: I'm on target!​


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## aimee




----------



## brianvds

aimee said:


> ^^ a yummy ham sandwich
> but it looks a bit odd, the curved edge is usually on right and the hinge is on left, isn't it?


It's for left-handed pianists.


----------



## aimee

brianvds said:


> aimee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ a yummy ham sandwich
> but it looks a bit odd, the curved edge is usually on right and the hinge is on left, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's for left-handed pianists.
Click to expand...

ah! for left-handed pianists.....








and try to play as shown.....


----------



## Rhythm




----------



## hpowders

Funny fakes?

The Joachim Violin Concerto. Absolutely hilariously dated, pompous, musical bloviating at its worst.

Brahms without the musical genius. I was hysterical from laughing at the fake Brahms!!


----------



## aimee




----------



## stevens

I cant listen to Zimmerman and unfortunatley not Chopins scherzo any longer because of this:

*WARNING!*

Dont listen to this if you still want to hear Zimmermann whithout laughing!


----------



## Figleaf

Rhythm said:


>


That actually looks like an Annabel Karmel recipe from a toddlers cook book that I have! Far too much hassle for this lazy parent.


----------



## Rhythm

^ Okay, let's have chocolate, instead


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rhythm said:


> ^ Okay, let's have chocolate, instead


That makes me feel hungry, then sick.


----------



## Rhythm

:lol: ^ Come to think of it...


----------



## Dupamplont

I feel shortchanged that the food pianos don't include a bench.


----------



## Musicforawhile

Joyce Hatto and the great piano scam:






http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Hatto


----------

